# Sony Vegas Pro 12 - CPU and Cuda same render time!



## Reclusiarch (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello!

I'm having some strange issues with rendering times with Sony Vegas Pro 12. If I render using CPU only, it takes 8:22 minutes to render. If I render with CUDA, that is, with the help of my GPU, it still takes 8:22 minutes!

That is very strange, anyone else had this problem? I'm rendering as a mp4 file.

Computer specs:
CPU: QuadCore Intel Core i7-960, 3333 MHz
RAM: 12 GB
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 (2048 MB)
OS: Windows 8

What I've tried: 
Updating the drivers to the newest version. No effect.

Thanks in advance,

David


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

seems to be a problem for a number of people - this mentions not being able to use the 680 and 670 series for rendering in Vegas - one poster mentions that it seems more a problem with Mainconcept's mp4 codec, another that, though it shows as being able to be used it is in fact not being used during rendering.
Can you use the GPU to render other formats?


----------

